# 3G Iphone/iOS4



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, so I have a 3G iphone and yesterday I downloaded and updated to iOS4, right now im super pissed as the fetures I wanted like Multitask and even home wallpaper arent supported.

Whats the easiest way to "jailbreak" iOS4 and get the features I want?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 22, 2010)

redsn0w, enable multi-tasking and home screen wallpaper, then enter DFU and jailbreak, redsn0w will guide you through all of this. 
Works fine on my iPhone 3G, been using multi-tasking and the home background for a few hours and running very smoothly so far.

Redsn0w FileTrip Download (Windows)


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 22, 2010)

Is the ipsw i should look for 8A293


----------



## luke_c (Jun 22, 2010)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Is the ipsw i should look for 8A293


That's the one.
iPhone1,2_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw


----------



## iFish (Jun 22, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> EnigmaXtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can i get that as a direct download with no torrents?

And what is the iPod Touch one called?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 22, 2010)

iOS4 Direct Download Links

iPhone 3G 
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4
iPod Touch 2G
iPod Touch 3G

Woudn't consider this illegal as it's a free update and it's being downloaded directly off Apple's servers.
But if a mod thinks it is, feel free to remove them from my post


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 22, 2010)

No find it yahself, ipsw are like wads. GBAtemp considers them warez


----------



## iFish (Jun 22, 2010)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> No find it yahself, ipsw are like wads. GBAtemp considers them warez



i was not asking for link :/

i was asking is it possible


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 22, 2010)

Quick question, what happens to your photos/apps/etc


----------



## luke_c (Jun 22, 2010)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Quick question, what happens to your photos/apps/etc


They go, photos and apps can always be backed up easily though iTunes (Well apps) photos you can just copy to your computer then copy back to your device.


----------



## Urza (Jun 22, 2010)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> No find it yahself, ipsw are like wads. GBAtemp considers them warez


Uh, no?

Apple distributes the software packages freely, and in fact, the above links are directed to _Apple's servers_.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 23, 2010)

By the looks of it, 4.0 compatibility + jailbreak isn't possible on a iPhone 2G, is it? I haven't really heard anyone mention the 2G and iOS 4.0 together on the internet.


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 23, 2010)

Apple decided to nix iPhone 2G and iPod touch 1G support with iOS 4.0. Their excuse is the hardware can't support it, which is utter bullshit since the iPhone 3G has nearly the same hardware.


----------



## Urza (Jun 23, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> Apple decided to nix iPhone 2G and iPod touch 1G support with iOS 4.0. Their excuse is the hardware can't support it, which is utter bullshit since the iPhone 3G has nearly the same hardware.


There's legitimate reasoning to exclude the iPhone 2G, as it requires unique drivers for it's radio, which increases code complexity.

For the iPod Touch 1G however I can't say.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 23, 2010)

So then if I were to somehow gain 4.0 on it, it'd be through homebrew. I saw a video "proving" that it can be done, but it was French and made independently.


Skipping the 4.0 issue, is there a way for me to update to 3.1.2/3 and jailbreak it? I'm still on 2.2 right now.


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 23, 2010)

Yup; Just update or restore via iTunes to 3.1.3, and use Spirit.

On another note, regarding that video you saw... It was probably a video of whited00r.


----------



## C175R (Jun 26, 2010)

does that really work for 3G and 3GS Iphone? 
I'm kinda scare to update it


----------



## metamaster (Jun 26, 2010)

It works on 3gs and 3g, the last just removes some features like multitasking. And unless you're jailbroken you should have nothing to worry about when updating.

@Dialexio: I don't think that spirit works with the newer version of itunes, the one that is required for ios4, you need to use something else.. redsnow or something. And if its a mc model, you can't jailbreak on ios4


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 26, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> does that really work for 3G and 3GS Iphone?
> I'm kinda scare to update it
> 
> 
> ...


I was responding to Devil May Cry's question on jailbreaking 3.1.2/3.1.3. But you are correct, Spirit will not work with iTunes 9.2.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok i wanna remove multitasking from the jailbreak, do i just do redsn0w again?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 27, 2010)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Ok i wanna remove multitasking from the jailbreak, do i just do redsn0w again?


You can just edit the plist file, no need to re-jailbreak.

/System/Library/CoreServices/SpringBoard/ then extract the file N82AP.plist

Open it up in Notepad+ and scroll down until you see multi-tasking then below it, it should say , just change it to false.

Save the file, copy it back onto your device and reboot

I would reccomend using iPhoneBrowser to SSH into your device via USB to access the files.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jun 28, 2010)

Is there anyway I can update to 4.0 without loseing my jailbroken apps and stuff? Cause the apps aren't on my iTunes and it would be a pain to download all of them again. By the way I have a 3rd gen iPod touch with 3.1.3 jailbroken.


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 28, 2010)

_Burai_ said:
			
		

> Is there anyway I can update to 4.0 without loseing my jailbroken apps and stuff? Cause the apps aren't on my iTunes and it would be a pain to download all of them again. By the way I have a 3rd gen iPod touch with 3.1.3 jailbroken.


Unfortunately, you'll need to download them all again. But the iOS 4.0 jailbreak isn't even out for the iPod touch 3G yet anyways.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jun 28, 2010)

Darn... I heard that you could do it with this thing called idevicerestore... Guess I'll just wait for a while
then


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 28, 2010)

To my knowledge, idevicerestore is only meant for installing firmwares (useful for the Linux folks, since iTunes for Linux doesn't exist), and possibly leaving vulnerabilities open for jailbreaking.

And I kinda jumped the gun a bit about having to re-download the apps. I overlooked that Rock has the ability to save your jailbreak apps to your RockID. (Rock uses the same sources and such as Cydia.) Unless you mean cracked App Store apps, which you can save to your computer by SSHing.


----------



## Urza (Jun 28, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> And I kinda jumped the gun a bit about having to re-download the apps. I overlooked that Rock has the ability to save your jailbreak apps to your RockID. (Rock uses the same sources and such as Cydia.)
> If you don't want to switch package managers, you can simply use PkgBackup.
> 
> QUOTEUnless you mean cracked App Store apps, which you can save to your computer by SSHing.


Or the much easier and automatic solution of AppSync.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jun 29, 2010)

Ever since I jailbroke I've been wondering what terminal does, is it like some control? And how do you "use" appsync? I didn't even know I had it


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 29, 2010)

MobileTerminal is a command line application.

AppSync will let your cracked apps sync in iTunes between your computer and your iDevice.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jun 29, 2010)

But how do you get appsync to work? does it work automatically cause when I connect to iTunes nothing happens except the normal things :/


----------



## Urza (Jun 29, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> MobileTerminal is a command line application.
> It's a terminal emulator. It allows you to input text-based commands directly to the command line.
> 
> QUOTEBut how do you get appsync to work? does it work automatically cause when I connect to iTunes nothing happens except the normal things :/


It allows iTunes to sync applications from _it's_ library _to_ the iDevice.

What it does is patch the daemon (MobileInstallation) responsible for authenticating applications against purchases on your account. Without that authentication, your device will accept all cracked IPAs being synced from the iTunes library.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jun 29, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Dialexio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh now I get it thanks! I thought that it transfered apps fro
iPod to iTunes :/


----------

